# New Garage Pictures



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

I finally bit the bullet and put up a detached garage like I've been dreaming of doing since I was 16.

It's 36 feet wide, 28 feet deep. has 10 foot high walls, and a loft upstairs with an 8 foot ceiling, trailing down to a knee wall. the loft does not stretch the entire width as I left one bay open up top with a catherdrial celing so I can install a lift. I put a slider upstairs with plans of building a deck/carport off the right side of the building. I also installed provisions to later run in electric high voltage, low voltage (phone,cable, internet), water, and then septic going out.

It is a posted foundation with direct burial pressure treated 6"x6" posted buried 4 feet (and on virgin soil) sitting a top a precast concrete slab and packed with gravel. On top of the posts are 2"x12"s doubled up, and off that is the standard 2"x4" construction.

There was a lot of site prep work that had to be done. the property slopped significantly and you can see the retaining wall I built. I spaced it back for enough so that i can easily drive around the back of the building. In the spring I'll finish the driveway off so I that I can do a loop around the entire building. 15 triaxle loads of boulders, 15 triaxle loads of smaller stone, and 6 triaxle loads of asphalt millings.

I can go on and on, but those are the key points. Enjoy the pics......


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

some more.....


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

a few more.....


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

and some inside....


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

and a couple taken from the loft above.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

That looks really nice! Thumbs Up


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice! I would LOVE something like that!


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Where the hell is the beer fridge?


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks awesome man. Are you going to put an office in the loft?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Very nice, how big is it?


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks sweet. The roof looks like a non walker, how steep is it?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks guys - i'm very happy with it. to answer your questions:

beer fridge will be first addition once i run power out there (in the spring).

not sure what i will do with the loft - will be storage for now, but could later become an office, a pool room / bar, or maybe a small studio apartment.

its 36 feet wide, 28 feet deep.

roof has a 10/12 pitch, so likely not a walker - at least not walked by me!


----------



## D Mack (Dec 27, 2009)

The loft is a no-brainer. big screen TV, X-Box, PS3, sound system, bar, theatre seating, card table, and a deck out that sliding door with hot tub, BBQ, and smoker.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice clean garage setup. Isn't it a great feeling seeing that all come together? Enjoy!!Thumbs Up


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Vinyl siding 5" or Hardi Board?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

D Mack;1396284 said:


> The loft is a no-brainer. big screen TV, X-Box, PS3, sound system, bar, theatre seating, card table, and a deck out that sliding door with hot tub, BBQ, and smoker.


Yes yes yes


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

You just made my dream a reality!! Looks awesome man.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Curious to now how you got away without a foundation?


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

wow that is definitly well thought out!! looks great.....and i second the foundation question!!!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

How did you meet code for positive means of attachment to your 6x6 post buried in the ground to your rim joist? That design would never fly in my area with any mount hardware or so on. It looks great.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

hlntoiz;1396468 said:


> Curious to now how you got away without a foundation?


Me too.... Not even edge thickening. Did you get engineer drawings and permits, etc?

Before everybody jumps all over me, I'm not doubting him I just know in my area that method wouldn't fly.

Shop looks fuggen' wicked! The loft is a no brainer.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

hlntoiz;1396468 said:


> Curious to now how you got away without a foundation?


It's a pole barn i would think by code no foundation needed.6x6 posts are your foundation Any building under 600 sq ft no foundation is needed


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

It is a posted foundation and it will meet code in all areas. Simpson plates are used to secure the 6x6posts to the 2x10s. Here is a drawing of the foundation style. In fact this is exactly how mine is built, except I went with a 5" thick floor instead of the 4" in the drawing.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice. Only one problem with it.......it ain't big enough! 

They never are.


----------



## snowfighter83 (Dec 27, 2011)

that would be an awesome garage to have. very nice..


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

nice garage that is about the same size I would like to build. Thanks for the explaination of the posted foundation, I was wondering how it worked as well, now will my code enforcement go for it since it is the same principle as a pole barn set up?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

looks awesome how will you heat it


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

linckeil;1396565 said:


> It is a posted foundation and it will meet code in all areas. Simpson plates are used to secure the 6x6posts to the 2x10s. Here is a drawing of the foundation style. In fact this is exactly how mine is built, except I went with a 5" thick floor instead of the 4" in the drawing.


What is the advantage of this over a floating slab? Which is essentially what you have anyway.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

OC&D;1396572 said:


> Nice. Only one problem with it.......it ain't big enough!
> 
> They never are.


LOL they never are , the loft is a good idea always nice to have a second floor in the same foot print of the building.

I think my fream garage would have it's on wash / parking bay with big doors maybe 14 x14

I have seen many garges that i would make plans of and take a little from each one.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

cretebaby;1396742 said:


> What is the advantage of this over a floating slab? Which is essentially what you have anyway.


That is what I don't understand. The NE frost will get right under the concrete and lift the walls and pull the posts right out of the ground over time. Not saying it isn't "legal" just don't understand how it is allowed.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

hlntoiz;1396852 said:


> The NE frost will get right under the concrete and lift the walls and pull the posts right out of the ground over time.


And see that is that part that I don't understand. I have never seen a post frame shed jacked out of the ground yet they are not frost proof either.



> Not saying it isn't "legal" just don't understand how it is allowed.


Are floating slabs allowed?

It seems to me that he has a combination of the worst traits of the two.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's is freakin' sweet! Are you going to insulate and/or drywall it? I would plywood the first half and drywall the rest of the way up. That way you avoid putting holes in the wall.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't really care how he built his, I know I didn't build mine that way and wouldn't build one for a customer that way. To each their own.


----------



## cpmi (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrat's-nice looking building. Very interesting foundation/floor set up. Never seen anything like that before. All the construction I've done has all been of the conventional/old school type. Did you have a hard time getting the building inspectors approval for a foundation like that? In my area anything slightly out of the ordinary sends them in a tizzy-they are locked in the stone ages sometimes. Either way good luck with the building I'm sure you will enjoy it!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

cpmi;1396883 said:


> Congrat's-nice looking building. Very interesting foundation/floor set up. Never seen anything like that before. All the construction I've done has all been of the conventional/old school type. Did you have a hard time getting the building inspectors approval for a foundation like that? In my area anything slightly out of the ordinary sends them in a tizzy-they are locked in the stone ages sometimes. Either way good luck with the building I'm sure you will enjoy it!


You nailed it, a lot of these guys dont' understand that it is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY different here in Southern NE.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i too was a bit skeptical about this type of construction, but the more i researched it, the more comfortable i became. pole barn type constuction has been around for well over 100 years, and pouring a concrete floor within is nothing new. i looked at several buildings using posted foundations - the oldest is about 35 years old. no cracks in the concrete and no signs of any frost heave damage. there are tons of buildings using this type of constuction in the northeast - but you'd never know it unless someone pointed it out to you.

i can't speak from experience (yet) but every owner of a posted foundation building with concrete slab that i spoke to had no issues with frost heaving.

and it is all legal and done to code. the town inspector signed off on all inspection points and says he sees quite a bit of this type of construction.

its really all in the site preparation. if you build it atop organic, mositure containing soil, then you will have frost heaving.

here's a pretty good discussion on posted foundations. concrete slabs, and frost heaving...

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/projects/11109-pole-barn.html


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice looking garage!!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

hlntoiz;1396877 said:


> I don't really care how he built his, I know I didn't build mine that way and wouldn't build one for a customer that way. To each their own.


for someone who doesn't care, you sure made quite few posts - all of which are negative. just because you're not fimiliar with posted foundation construction doesn't make it an inferior type of construction. i appreciate the conversation, but do a little bit of research before condeming it.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

That looks awesome! Did you build it yourself or have a contractor do it?


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice shop.

On ours we have piers with the floor poured like a floating slab but have a yak load of re bar connecting everything together.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

hlntoiz;1396852 said:


> That is what I don't understand. The NE frost will get right under the concrete and lift the walls and pull the posts right out of the ground over time. Not saying it isn't "legal" just don't understand how it is allowed.


The posts are sunk well below the frost line in this type of construction..


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

NickT;1397307 said:


> The posts are sunk well below the frost line in this type of construction..


So..............?

What aboot the grade beam that is setting on grade?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

linckeil;1396948 said:


> for someone who doesn't care, you sure made quite few posts - all of which are negative. just because you're not fimiliar with posted foundation construction doesn't make it an inferior type of construction. i appreciate the conversation, but do a little bit of research before condeming it.


Matt is just being........Matt. LOL

Had you considered a floating slab?


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

cretebaby;1397325 said:


> So..............?
> 
> What aboot the grade beam that is setting on grade?


The beams are tied into the posts, where is exactly would it move to with the wall setting on top of it? There are thousands of pole bldgs around if they sank and did the horrible things you say why would they be built? Just like everything else if its done right you won't have problems


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

The building has vinyl siding made my Mastic – their Quest line. The trim is Miratec. 

I did all the site work myself – a friend with an excavator set the boulders for me. I had planned to do much of the construction myself, but after getting a few quotes and then pricing materials, it really didn’t make sense for me to tackle the project – and it would have taken me a lot longer to put it up than the crew of 5 guys did in about a week. 

For heat I’m not sure what I am going to do. First step is getting electricity out there, then putting in some insulation. I probably will use plywood to finish off the garage area, and then drywall upstairs in the loft. 

And to all the skeptics out there regarding the posted foundation – I’m with you. I had all the same concerns you mention. If anyone is considering this type of construction, talk to some builders that have experience with these foundations. And talk to some building owners.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

NickT;1397370 said:


> The beams are tied into the posts, where is exactly would it move to with the wall setting on top of it?


Straight up.



NickT;1397370 said:


> There are thousands of pole bldgs around if they sank and did the horrible things you say why would they be built? Just like everything else if its done right you won't have problems


What "horrible things" have I spoken of?

Yes post frame buildings work but they sure are not frost proof.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

cretebaby;1397325 said:


> So..............?
> 
> What aboot the grade beam that is setting on grade?


That is my point. When the concrete lifts the beam that is attached to your wood posts it will lift it up, bend and warp the walls. but I also wouldn't want my $40k garage built on 10 poles that are subject to rot and termites.



linckeil;1396948 said:


> for someone who doesn't care, you sure made quite few posts - all of which are negative. just because you're not fimiliar with posted foundation construction doesn't make it an inferior type of construction. i appreciate the conversation, but do a little bit of research before condeming it.


All my post where not negative but questions. "inferior" is an opinion. If you think your garage is built to the highest standard then fine. Being a contractor in CT for 12 years I have never seen a poll barn other then for livestock. And there was certainly no concrete floors. Sorry to come across as negative but I wasn't trying to be. I just wanted to understand how and why it was built this way. Never seen a garage built in CT that way. Like I said earlier, to each their own. Congrats on your garage


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

So what is the advantage of doing a pole type contraction over a conventional way with the plates walls built on top of the slab?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

hlntoiz;1397591 said:


> All my post where not negative but questions. "inferior" is an opinion. If you think your garage is built to the highest standard then fine. Being a contractor in CT for 12 years I have never seen a poll barn other then for livestock. And there was certainly no concrete floors. Sorry to come across as negative but I wasn't trying to be. I just wanted to understand how and why it was built this way. Never seen a garage built in CT that way. Like I said earlier, to each their own. Congrats on your garage


where is the question in this post of yours (post#33) ?

"I don't really care how he built his, I know I didn't build mine that way and wouldn't build one for a customer that way. To each their own."

and i cetainly do not feel my garage is built to the "highest" standards - where did i ever say i felt that way? i certainly didn't go cheap on this build, but to say my garage is built to the highest standards is pretty silly. you mention you have a garage - is it built to the highest possible standards?

as a contractor with 12 years under your belt, then i'd imagine you may know other builders. find one that has done this type of construction - odds are quite a few have as this is a very common type of constuction in the northeast. see what those with experience say - as opposed to those that have never done it or never heard of it. again, just because you have never seen it, doesn't make it inferior. i spoke with several builders and several building owners. find some of these folks and educate yourself. if building is your trade, than it probably makes sense to be knowledgable on this type of construction. do a google search on "pole barn concrete floor". lots of info out there.....

thanks for the kudos on the garage.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Your garage is awesome, i bet in a few years you will be adding onto it for sure. They are never big enough! I really like the clean look of it also. 

I helped a buddy build his 24x48 about 4+ years ago using poles. It was built mostly on fill and hasn't moved at all. And yes, it gets cold here. 5-6" floor and zero cracks


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

I helped my uncle build a conventional 36x48 pole barn almost 30 years ago. It hasn't moved at all and the floor has held up rather well... there is one crack in a rear corner likely caused by some winter flooding we had about 10 years ago.

I'll be honest that I've never seen a posted foundation before but after reading up on it over the last 2 days due to this thread, it looks like a solid method of construction. Obviously it passes most local building codes so it can't be that bad.


----------



## TheLawnRanger2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm 41 and here in Ohio they've been building pole buildings for ever. Yes there has always been concerns over which one is better. ( pole bldg. or sick frame ) Around here it mostly comes down to price. A pole barn will always be less $ than stick frame. Eventually some posts will need to be replaced, but not usually in the builders life time. I've seen everything from 24' x 24' shops, to 100' x 300' shops, ( and I know they make 'em even bigger than that ) to small homes built with pole construction. As long as everything was done to code, you will have a shop that will be trouble free for your life time.

My dad always told me there's one rule of thumb to live by when building a shop. Build it twice as big as you think you'll need it, and then it still won't be big enough. lol

Nice shop by the way.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

linckeil;1397845 said:


> where is the question in this post of yours (post#33) ?
> 
> "I don't really care how he built his, I know I didn't build mine that way and wouldn't build one for a customer that way. To each their own."
> 
> ...


typical forum BS, go back and find one line and pick it apart. Sorry it was my opinion not a question. I didn't go back and read the entire thread again.

Yes I feel I built mine to the highest standards all the while keeping the NE style theme. Still in the process I didn't have enough time this summer to get what I wanted to done. I had a good year and was very busy. My goal was to have it heated. I am hoping to have it completed next winter.

Poll Barns are just not that popular here in CT as a garage. Not that many guys around me have built them. I know how to use Google thanks!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

hlntoiz;1398301 said:


> typical forum BS, go back and find one line and pick it apart. Sorry it was my opinion not a question. I didn't go back and read the entire thread again.
> 
> Yes I feel I built mine to the highest standards all the while keeping the NE style theme. Still in the process I didn't have enough time this summer to get what I wanted to done. I had a good year and was very busy. My goal was to have it heated. I am hoping to have it completed next winter.
> 
> Poll Barns are just not that popular here in CT as a garage. Not that many guys around me have built them. I know how to use Google thanks!


Sorry to pull the typical forum BS on you - you know, the kind where you say something, then claim you never said it, then get called out on it. yeah, that's my bad.

And if you know how to use an internet search, then it's probably a good idea to do it before condemning this type of construction.

Good luck with your garage, I'm sure you'll enjoy it - and I'm sure I'll enjoy mine, even though it's not built to the highest standards. And if you're happy and I'm happy, what more can we ask for?


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

hlntoiz;1398301 said:


> Poll Barns are just not that popular here in CT as a garage. Not that many guys around me have built them.


That's odd because I thought the pole barn was a New England thing. There's at least 6 pole barn garages right here in my neighborhood and probably a few dozen more in town. It's a very popular method of construction around here, especially with the farmers.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

MarkEagleUSA;1398601 said:


> That's odd because I thought the pole barn was a New England thing. There's at least 6 pole barn garages right here in my neighborhood and probably a few dozen more in town. It's a very popular method of construction around here, especially with the farmers.


I think he needs to look closer.

Many upper end post frame buildings don't even look like post frame.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

linckeil;1398511 said:


> Sorry to pull the typical forum BS on you - you know, the kind where you say something, then claim you never said it, then get called out on it. yeah, that's my bad.
> 
> And if you know how to use an internet search, then it's probably a good idea to do it before condemning this type of construction.
> 
> Good luck with your garage, I'm sure you'll enjoy it - and I'm sure I'll enjoy mine, even though it's not built to the highest standards. And if you're happy and I'm happy, what more can we ask for?


I never condemned the construction, I questioned it. Sorry for asking questions and having an opinion. You know more then me because you know how to use Google. Congratulations! I guess everything on the internet is true/real anyway.

You have yours and I have mine, again "to each their own"



MarkEagleUSA;1398601 said:


> That's odd because I thought the pole barn was a New England thing. There's at least 6 pole barn garages right here in my neighborhood and probably a few dozen more in town. It's a very popular method of construction around here, especially with the farmers.


Built in the last 20-30 years? I never said they weren't there, I did say I have seen them for livestock and farming needs.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

hlntoiz;1398635 said:


> Built in the last 20-30 years?


Most that I know of have been around a long time... 20-30 years? Can't be certain but I know of 2 or 3 that have been for sure.



> I never said they weren't there


No, buy you did say


hlntoiz;1398301 said:


> Poll Barns are just not that popular here in CT as a garage. Not that many guys around me have built them.


Another "opinion" difference I guess. In my opinion they are very popular, at least here in my neck of the woods.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

hat is my point. When the concrete lifts the beam that is attached to your wood posts it will lift it up, bend and warp the walls. but I also wouldn't want my $40k garage built on 10 poles that are subject to rot and termites. 
That shows how much you know the concrete isn't under the beam .... Nice try


Originally Posted


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

hlntoiz;1398635 said:


> Built in the last 20-30 years?


I have one that was built in '66 and a couple more built in '73-'74 that are just as sound as the day they were built.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

CDLs....Concrete....Pole Barns....Is there any End to your Knowledge......:laughing::laughing:



Happy New Year Scotty and Everyone else.........Thumbs Up


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

It all boils down to cost. He probably saved $6-10k buy building his garage in a polebarn style construction. As long as the concrete pads that support the 6x6 post are deep enough, his garage should not sink or heave. About 90% of concrete floors in a standard garage float....why would his be any different?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;1398771 said:


> CDLs....Concrete....Pole Barns....Is there any End to your Knowledge......:laughing::laughing:
> Happy New Year Scotty and Everyone else.........Thumbs Up


Same to you Todd. 



ceptorman;1398843 said:


> As long as the concrete pads that support the 6x6 post are deep enough, *his garage should not heave*.


Why not? There is absolutely nothing preventing heave here.



ceptorman;1398843 said:


> About 90% of concrete floors in a standard garage float....why would his be any different?


What do you consider standard? I would consider that inclusive of frost walls and footings in which case the floor doesn't float.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

why dont we all just be happy he has a nice new garage to play in


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

NickT;1398757 said:


> hat is my point. When the concrete lifts the beam that is attached to your wood posts it will lift it up, bend and warp the walls. but I also wouldn't want my $40k garage built on 10 poles that are subject to rot and termites.
> That shows how much you know the concrete isn't under the beam .... Nice try
> 
> Originally Posted


OK so the posts don't move but the earth between the posts does if they are built right on the ground. Also, building a wood structure closer then 8" to the ground you need to use pressure treated wood. (See CT Building Codes)

So the wood that is built right on the "earth" would be a major concern also, Rot and Termites. Pressure treated or not, I have ripped out and replaced dozens of "pressure treated" retaining walls because of rot and termites. There life isn't longer then 25-30 years.

I guess it is a crap shoot. If you are comfortable building your structure that way then all the power to you. There just isn't any guaranties building this way. IMO why would you cheep out on your own stuff? I guess that is just how society is now. Problem is the next person that comes along and owns the house has to deal with it.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

The building is great first of all.
As for the building questions. They make two types of pressure treated wood. One is for direct ground contact and the other one is for extrier use no direct ground contact(deck framing lumber). The direct contact lumber comes with a 30 year warantty from most lumber supplier some are even 40 years. As long as you don't have ground contact with non ground contact wood and have 8" of space from finish grade no problem with code.
The most important thing you need to due when pour concrete floor with this type of construction is digging a hunch around the edge of the slab at least 18" to 20" this will help the potentail for frost lifting the slab. The other thing is drainage from under the slab a good layer of stone.
I have built 10 pole barn with no problems with any of the problems talked about. They due need to be watch in the future from rotted post but doen't any building need maintance? I my area of ct they are very common as horse barns and large riding stables 150' x 200 plus.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I love the look of that setup. 
If you have any more pictures it would be awesome to see.
do you have any of the costs that you want to share? it sure is nice.

Keep this thread updated with anything else you do so we can see. 

 good job.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

hlntoiz;1399340 said:


> OK so the posts don't move but the earth between the posts does if they are built right on the ground. Also, building a wood structure closer then 8" to the ground you need to use pressure treated wood. (See CT Building Codes)
> 
> So the wood that is built right on the "earth" would be a major concern also, Rot and Termites. Pressure treated or not, I have ripped out and replaced dozens of "pressure treated" retaining walls because of rot and termites. There life isn't longer then 25-30 years.
> 
> I guess it is a crap shoot. If you are comfortable building your structure that way then all the power to you. There just isn't any guaranties building this way. IMO why would you cheep out on your own stuff? I guess that is just how society is now. Problem is the next person that comes along and owns the house has to deal with it.


man - you just have no clue. it's clear you know it all and that no research is needed on your part. i mean you've been a contractor for 12 years now!!!!!! you live in CT, yet have never seen a pole building with a concrete floor. myself and others in this thread also live in CT and many have commented on how common they are around here and many have testified to how long they have been around with no issues whatsoever. but whatever these people say, whatever builders say, or whatever research on the internet will tell you, if you build a building like this, then you are "cheaping" out. and worse yet, you are a cancer on society because the next person who buys the house will have to deal with it - whatever "it" means.

i'm not even going to explain all the variants of pressure treated wood out there and what the ratings mean in terms of the life of the wood, cus i'm sure that as a "contractor" for 12 years you are already well aware of it all. so despite what i say, despite what builders say, despite what time has proven, you are right - i "cheaped" out and i am what's wrong with society these days.....

to everyone else, thanks for your comments and I will keep this thread updated as i continue along with the project - even though that i'm sure any further work will not be done to the standards of the omniscient hlntioz - look the definition up Matt - you're good with internet searches, right???


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

fireside;1399359 said:


> The building is great first of all.
> As for the building questions. They make two types of pressure treated wood. One is for direct ground contact and the other one is for extrier use no direct ground contact(deck framing lumber). The direct contact lumber comes with a 30 year warantty from most lumber supplier some are even 40 years. As long as you don't have ground contact with non ground contact wood and have 8" of space from finish grade no problem with code.
> The most important thing you need to due when pour concrete floor with this type of construction is digging a hunch around the edge of the slab at least 18" to 20" this will help the potentail for frost lifting the slab. The other thing is drainage from under the slab a good layer of stone.
> I have built 10 pole barn with no problems with any of the problems talked about. They due need to be watch in the future from rotted post but doen't any building need maintance? I my area of ct they are very common as horse barns and large riding stables 150' x 200 plus.


Per these standards was yours built this way? Just curious? Why are you going to build a "perminate" structure on something that has a shelf life of 40 years?

As for building stuff as cheep as possible, I deal with it everyday rebuilding a house that was not built right and yes I am the one dealing with all the problems now from years of HACKS and people being cheap.

Hey it won't be your problem, it will be the next guys!



> Being a contractor in CT for 12 years I have never seen a poll barn other then for livestock. And there was certainly no concrete floors. Sorry to come across as negative but I wasn't trying to be. I just wanted to understand how and why it was built this way. Never seen a garage built in CT that way. Like I said earlier, to each their own. Congrats on your garage


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Side note- like Matt says above.. I did a complete kitchen remodel last year and couldn't believe the things i found from the previous owner! Not saying this is the case but F$%! can that be frustrating. 
I hope you can get that thing insulated and heated soon, there's no better place to hide from the woman!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

We all know Cretebaby holds the title "omniscient" LOL

By no means did I call him a Hack. All I said was I deal with Hacks everyday and people being cheap. Most (not all) of the time they go hand and hand.

All I did from the beginning was ask questions about how it was Passed through CT code and the way it was constructed. All I was questioning was the frost protection, but Fireside clarified that for me. Still don't agree with putting any wood directly on the ground (pressure treated or not) But if it is OK with Code then I guess that must be the best way to build it.

If I am out of line for having an opinion then so be it. I personally have always built things to the best of my ability not passing on frivolous options that really don't hurt the bottom line in the long run.

If this structure works for you then wonderful. Just because I wouldn't build mine that way doesn't mean I am condemning it. I just don't agree with it. I wish you the best of luck, I am sure it will work out just fine for you.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

cretebaby;1399305 said:


> Why not? There is absolutely nothing preventing heave here.
> 
> What do you consider standard? I would consider that inclusive of frost walls and footings in which case the floor doesn't float.


The OP said concrete base support pads were used below the frostline, so the post should not heave.
I know COST usually determine building features. Most garage floors, polebarn floors, have a concrete floor that floats, there's nothing wrong with that. You can thicken the slab in certain areas that help the overall strength, but cost usually prevent that. Even garage floors that the builder will use an L block with the lowside of the L facing in to support the floor in an attempt the keep the floor from floating, the floor can still crack. Like someone said, the prep below that floor is critical....gravel, compaction, drainage, disrupted soil.

Basically the OP had a new garage built with a polebarn style foundation. Yes, a continuous concrete footer and block foundation with a bolted down plate is stronger, but cost more.


----------



## Chevycrazyman (Dec 5, 2008)

Not sure if you answered this and not trying to busts your balls, just wondering why you decided to go with stick framing on top of the posted foundation instead of just constructing an entire pole barn designed garage?


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

very nice look garage you have there


----------



## toroman1992 (Dec 5, 2011)

AWESOME Loft!


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

awesome! did u build it yourself? do you have experience in that line of business?


----------

